# In USA, difference from North to South



## CrazyIvan

Recently, I am reading Rick Bragg's memoir and this question raise in my mind. I found there are lots of english usage I am not familier with and lots of description breaks my image about how America is. I guess all I know about America is from movies, friends and,haha,  , California. 

Could people living in America give me some clues? About the difference in language, culture, and lifestyle, etc. Either some general information or specific to any states can both be great!

Thank you all for sharing


----------



## Gwynanne

This should be a fun forum.  I hope not to offend anyone's feelings though: please let me know if it does, and I can edit it, if needed.
By the way, I think of south as Georgia, Alabama, Louisiana, and New Mexico and Texas as the West.

-Northerners speak fast. (I think this is because it is so cold in the winter time that you don't want to stay outside and chat long).

-Generally speaking, the North is more industry-based (that is not to say the the North doesn't have it's fair share of apple farms and corn fields!) while the South has more agriculture. 

-This is an over generalization, but Northerners say "eh" and southerners say "y'all" (I say both )

-In reference to time, the South is slower-paced, and the North is quick-paced. 

-Northerners actually swim in the great lakes. Most Southerners are simply content to watch the sunsets on the beach. 

-Discrimination against African American people is stronger in the South. I cannot say from experience, but have had several friends attest to this. 

-North is cold.
South is warmer. 

-North plays ice hockey.

-Do Southerners say "warsh" or is that a Northern phenomenon as well?

Hope this helps!

GA


----------



## mnzrob

Gwynanne said:
			
		

> This is an over generalization, but Northerners say "eh" and southerners say "y'all" (I say both )
> 
> -Do Southerners say "warsh" or is that a Northern phenomenon as well?


 
I'm from the north (Chicago area), and I don't say "warsh" or "eh". I thought warsh was more southern. Sounds kinda redneck, doesn't it?
And "eh" is more Minnesota and Canada.

Southerners say things like "I reckon...(= I think/assume/believe... in the north)"......surprisingly, that's all i can think of right now. 
Oh, but I definitely consider Texas the south, and not the west. 

Rob


----------



## *Cowgirl*

Gwynanne said:
			
		

> This should be a fun forum.  I hope not to offend anyone's feelings though: please let me know if it does, and I can edit it, if needed.
> By the way, I think of south as Georgia, Alabama, Louisiana, and New Mexico and Texas as the West.
> 
> -Northerners speak fast. (I think this is because it is so cold in the winter time that you don't want to stay outside and chat long).
> 
> -Generally speaking, the North is more industry-based (that is not to say the the North doesn't have it's fair share of apple farms and corn fields!) while the South has more agriculture.
> 
> -This is an over generalization, but Northerners say "eh" and southerners say "y'all" (I say both )
> 
> -In reference to time, the South is slower-paced, and the North is quick-paced.
> 
> -Northerners actually swim in the great lakes. Most Southerners are simply content to watch the sunsets on the beach.
> 
> -Discrimination against African American people is stronger in the South. I cannot say from experience, but have had several friends attest to this.
> 
> -North is cold.
> South is warmer.
> 
> -North plays ice hockey.
> 
> -Do Southerners say "warsh" or is that a Northern phenomenon as well?
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> GA


 
OH BOY!! This is gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!

1st - We southerners (henceforth known as rednecks) do not watch the sunset while ya'll swim in the lakes. We go swimmin' in the creek ( otherwise known as crik)

Some of us say warsh.

Ain't is the most common contraction.

We are very friendly and will stop complete strangers on the street to have a chat.

We are very aware of our genealogy. Example "You know his grandfather's 3rd cousin was my aunt's uncle's sister-in-law...."

Big difference comin' up: down here, if it's predicted to snow, you must go to the nearest grocery and buy bread and milk doesn't matter if you don't need it, just go.

But most important, we know who ain't from around here................


----------



## BasedowLives

Ok so i live in the midwest.  here you go.

My city is a smaller city, but the population is very condensed due to the college, making it seem MUCH bigger than it really is.  The people going to college comprise almost half of the residents.  But as soon as you leave the city, there are cornfields for as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Gwynanne

*Cowgirl* said:
			
		

> We are very friendly and will stop complete strangers on the street to have a chat.
> quote]
> 
> I guess that the South is warmer in more ways than one!
> 
> This is also very hard to generalize North-South, because there are big City-Country differences as well. I say hello to everyone I meet on the street too, but that's because I'm from a very small town. (Although I usually don't chat to everyone because with the whole fast-paced thing we assume people are in a hurry to go somewhere).
> 
> We have rednecks up North too, eh!
> 
> GA


----------



## Mikelos

There are many, many differences between the two. The accents are the major difference. The North and South each have several distinct dialects. People from Michigan, Indiana, and Ohio speak differently than people from Pennsylvania and New York, who speak differently than the New England States. In the South, Georgia and Alabama speak differently than Mississippi and Louisiana, who speak differently than Texans, who speak differently than South Carolinians, who speak differently than Tennessee and North Carolina. 

In the South, ya'll is used, but I think it would shock the Northerners how much 'you all' or 'you guys' is used as well.

I very rarely ever hear the word 'warsh' or any unneeded 'r' insertion from a Southerner, and if I do, myself and everyone else will laugh. Normally these exceptions come from really old people. I have, however, heard many Northerners do this. My school counselor is from Rhode Island and he pronounces Georgia, 'Georger'. 

Here it is Coke. You never see anyone drink Pepsi in public. Maybe other Pepsi products, but no Pepsi. No Pop, No Soda, just Coke. However, we specify. I've always wondered that if in the North if they just say 'Pop', how do they know what they want?

Our speech pattern typically cuts off the letters 'g' and 't'. We are also the only region in the U.S. that I know of that can merge the first ten words of a sentence together and say them as fast as we do the last word of the sentence.


----------



## tvdxer

Some things about the South, from a Yankee American (from Minnesota) who's never been there, but read about it, heard the stories, met some of the people:

- Speak with a very much different accent than Northerners (among whom there is quite a bit of linguistic diversity!).  Lots and lots of linguistic has been done on the Southern accent.  

As all American accents, however, the unique Southern accent(s) (which vary throughout different parts of the South) are gradually dying out due to trans-migration, media influence, etc.

- Southern states tend to have high rates of obesity, poverty, divorce, and crime.  I read somewhere (that I think was relatively trustworthy) that Southerners are statistically more likely to commit violent crimes, such as in bar quarrels, etc.

- On the other hand, Southerners have a very strong sense of hospitality towards others, at least among themselves.  This is called "Southern Hospitality".  

- Tend to be very proud of being Southerners.  Some, probably more often older ones than younger, still have a sense of rivalry against the North (residents of which they call "Yankees").

- Their was a very strong separation of the races in the South, with separate bathrooms, fountains, schools, etc. for blacks and whites, until the 1960's with the civil rights reforms, which were vigorously opposed by many in the region.  The racial divisions have calmed since then, but are still present in many ways the attitudes in many people.

- Have their own cuisine, the most famous of whose meals is "grits"

- Today politically Republican, except among blacks in the region, but until the last few decades Democrat.  There was even a "Dixiecrat" for a while.

- Much slower pace of life than up north, possibly influenced by the warm climate in the region.

- The area is very religious, probably the most of anywhere in the industrialized world, with the Southern Baptist Church being the biggest religious influence, although Christian moral tenets have not necessarily always been practiced down there.  There was once a strong anti-Catholic sentiment (as there was throughout the country, although it probably lasted longer in the South), but that's largely been quelled.

- Most or all of the above traits are probably far more pronounced in rural areas than in cosmopolitan urban areas.


----------



## Kelly B

"Warsh" is fairly common in Pennsylvania and Maryland (central East.) People from the northeast (Rhode Island, Massachusetts) often throw in an extra r at the end of words, rather like speakers of some British dialects do.


----------



## CrazyIvan

In Rick's book, I do find some spelling difference which I have to guess the meaning. ( it is not difficult but I still have to guess.) Like likker, cruss, and all other things.

Some other things in that book I would like to ask. Are private distills of whisky still common? Is southern economy still based on agriculture mostly, which may be the main cause of some culture difference between North and South?  

By the way, what is warsh means actually? 

Your responses are all great, thank you a lot


----------



## Kelly B

Oh - sorry - warsh is "wash" for the rest of us. Warsh the dishes, the car, your hands....
The North still has more of the heavy industry, I think, although less and less of that now with international competition shrinking or wiping out many of those industries. The South has attracted significant numbers of high-tech companies in cities like Atlanta, Georgia and Raleigh, NC with low taxes and relatively good costs of living; but outside of the cities, yes, I think it is mostly agricultural. The Midwest is as agricultural as the South, I think.

I don't know how common whiskey stills are.


----------



## CrazyIvan

tvdxer said:
			
		

> - Southern states tend to have high rates of obesity, poverty, divorce, and crime. I read somewhere (that I think was relatively trustworthy) that Southerners are statistically more likely to commit violent crimes, such as in bar quarrels, etc.


 
I read about this in Rick's book as well. He mentioned it as "a defence of one man's honor." Is this the main reason for people fighting in bar?



> Tend to be very proud of being Southerners. Some, probably more often older ones than younger, still have a sense of rivalry against the North (residents of which they call "Yankees").


 
This is interesting, I mean, it has been more than 100 years since your civil war....and your nation has been together through some major crisis, which I thought would bring people together.

By the way, is this rivalry shown in public? or just kept personal and in the house?



> Their was a very strong separation of the races in the South, with separate bathrooms, fountains, schools, etc. for blacks and whites, until the 1960's with the civil rights reforms, which were vigorously opposed by many in the region. The racial divisions have calmed since then, but are still present in many ways the attitudes in many people.


 
Is this sentiments just toward blacks? or any other ethnics? I have noticed that the Hispanic and Carrabean migrants may be a influential groups in south, aren't they? Do they still just keep in their region and have limited interaction between each other?


----------



## nycphotography

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> *Are private distills of whisky still common? *


 
Distilling is technically illegal, and very few people "still" do it. Those that do in any measurable quantity would likely live in very remote mountain areas, of which, very few still exist.



			
				CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> *Is southern economy still based on agriculture mostly, which may be the main cause of some culture difference between North and South? *


 
The southern economy is mostly based on not having an economy. haha. I have lived in the south off and on, and honestly, the economy is a mixture of agriculture (which requires a few US born workers and many more temporary migrant workers at harvest time), and industry/manufacturing.

The biggest different between northern and southen industries and economies is that there just seems to be less of it in the south. Nothern cities always seem to be more economically successful than southern ones.

Of course, the southern cities tend to more than make up for that fact with a more stately, respectful pace and attitude about life.

And you have to understand, of course, that these are very broad, gross generalizations which are by no means universal.



			
				CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> *By the way, what is warsh means actually? *


 
warsh = wash (with a southen drawl)


----------



## Outsider

Interesting link here.


----------



## Mikelos

The odd thing in the South is that there are several dialects which cannot be distinguished by outsiders, but almost instantly by Southerners. I live in Georgia; I can identify someone from Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, North Carolina, or South Carolina with just a few spoken words. The Atlanta area also has its own dialect; I guess that through the mixing of different dialects it has evolved into its own. It still sounds Southern, but with all of the "twang" taken out of it. It's really a very dry form of a Southern accent.


----------



## *Cowgirl*

Mikelos said:
			
		

> The odd thing in the South is that there are several dialects which cannot be distinguished by outsiders, but almost instantly by Southerners. I live in Georgia; I can identify someone from Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, North Carolina, or South Carolina with just a few spoken words. The Atlanta area also has its own dialect; I guess that through the mixing of different dialects it has evolved into its own. It still sounds Southern, but with all of the "twang" taken out of it. It's really a very dry form of a Southern accent.


 
Like what? (just out of curiousity)


----------



## swift_precision

Mikelos said:
			
		

> The odd thing in the South is that there are several dialects which cannot be distinguished by outsiders, but almost instantly by Southerners. I live in Georgia; I can identify someone from Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, North Carolina, or South Carolina with just a few spoken words. The Atlanta area also has its own dialect; I guess that through the mixing of different dialects it has evolved into its own. It still sounds Southern, but with all of the "twang" taken out of it. It's really a very dry form of a Southern accent.


 
I am from the midwest and I too can also identify someone from Lousiana, South Carolina, Texas, Mississippi, or any other southern region and I'm from Detroit.


----------



## CrazyIvan

Now I am a bit confused how you classified North and South. Is midwest kind of south as well?? Or "North" and "South" are more like a classification between industrial and agricultural parts of America? 

I would say, geography may be just a rough classification. How people form their cultures must have something to do with the way they live. So, if "North and South" happen to match "The indurstrial and The agricultural", I would not be too surprised actually.


----------



## BasedowLives

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> Now I am a bit confused how you classified North and South. Is midwest kind of south as well?? Or "North" and "South" are more like a classification between industrial and agricultural parts of America?
> 
> I would say, geography may be just a rough classification. How people form their cultures must have something to do with the way they live. So, if "North and South" happen to match "The indurstrial and The agricultural", I would not be too surprised actually.


Midwest is not the south.   Midwest is a flat area in the middle including Chicago and the Twin Cities, etc...  Midwestern people i think, have the most general accent in all the USA.

I don't think I've ever even been to the south.  I've been to Florida, but that just doesn't seem like it's "the south", probably because i only went to the beaches though.  

here you go
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midwest
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_United_States
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_United_States


----------



## gotitadeleche

mnzrob said:
			
		

> I'm from the north (Chicago area), and I don't say "warsh" or "eh". I thought warsh was more southern. Sounds kinda redneck, doesn't it?
> And "eh" is more Minnesota and Canada.
> 
> Southerners say things like "I reckon...(= I think/assume/believe... in the north)"......surprisingly, that's all i can think of right now.
> Oh, but I definitely consider Texas the south, and not the west.
> 
> Rob



East Texas has a culture more similar to the South. But Fort Worth is known as where the West begins. West Texas (starting with Fort Worth) is very much part of the cowboy and Indian and cattle herding culture of the West.


----------



## JazzByChas

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> I've been to Florida, but that just doesn't seem like it's "the south", probably because i only went to the beaches though.


 
This is an unusual phenomenon wherein people from (northern) cities, in the East, Midwest, Canada (Ontario), and wherever else, migrate to the South. Therefore, in parts of Southern Florida (esp. Miami), you will hear a lot of "Northern" accents. Now if you go about 100 miles north or more, and are not in any major city, you will experience the "deep southern" accent and culture to a much greater extent.

This is also akin to Miami being called "Little Havana (Cuba) because of all the Cuban immigrants there...


----------



## nycphotography

Seriously, I just do not consider Florida to be "The South", especially South Florida (Orlando/Daytona Beach and beyond).  It just lacks that distinct aura of the rest of the south.  It's too tropical, to resortish, too retired yankeeish... to truly feel like The South.

Virginia and Kentucky are the true transition states, where things blend from a northern to a southern aura.

In those states, the Sun is noticably a little brighter, and the sky a little bluer... the pace just a little more stately (excepting the DC suburban area, which still feels more like Maryland).

And Oklahoma takes on a Texas texture, and Arkansas, while west of the Mississippi, still seems to fit more with Tennesee and Mississippi than with Texas.

In my personal opinion based on my travels:

The South = Virginia, West Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee, Arkansas, Georgia, Mississippi, Louisiana (although, I think of Louisiana as having it's own disctinct local culture), Alabama, North Carolina, and South Carolina.

Texas and Oklahoma are the first South Western states.


----------



## vlazlo

Any state that was part of the Confederacy during the War of Northern Aggression, er, I mean the Civil War, is a Southern State. I use the term "War of Northern Aggression" with a wink as that is how many older people in the South refer to the Civil War, telling isn't it. At best, short of writing a thesis, descriptions of differences between the North and Dixie are generalizations but many ring true to a greater or lesser extent and are largely based on the subjective perceptions of a particular group regarding the other. By the way, I'm from Oklahoma and most of us consider ourselves to be Southern even though we have only been a state for a little over 100 years. This is probably because the many people who came to Oklahoma, including many Native American Nations/Tribes, came from the Southeastern U.S. An interesting side note, several Native American Nations/Tribes in Oklahoma participated in the Civil War on the side of the Confederacy when Oklahoma was Indian Territory. So, our speech patterns, lifestyle, and culture are Southern.


----------



## CrazyIvan

Vlazlo, since you mention about Indians, I would like to push this question further, to you or any one who may have the answer, Whether Southern states have more Idian influence rather than north?  

Or, in fact, the Indian culture only exist with thier territory ( reservation areas) and have little effects on American's culture and life.

Once a NBA fan, the only famous Indian I know is Scottie Pipen. And it is ashamed that such a rich culture(I mean, Indian culture) seems dying gradually now. 

--

Please correct me if any of my perception is wrong.


----------



## BasedowLives

> Once a NBA fan, the only famous Indian I know is Scottie Pipen. And it is ashamed that such a rich culture(I mean, Indian culture) seems dying gradually now.



i think that the actual indian culture died at a LOONG time ago when we gave them diseased blankets and kicked them off their land.

i don't get your comparison... Scottie Pippen, the basketball player?


----------



## nycphotography

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> Vlazlo, since you mention about Indians, I would like to push this question further, to you or any one who may have the answer, Whether Southern states have more Idian influence rather than north?


 
Actually, the western states tend to have more indian influence, especially the desert south west.  But it's more a design (architecture, furniture, art, and imagery) than an actual cultural influence.

In the East, Indian influences are found the most in Michigan, Upstate New York, Florida, and along the Ohio, Missouri, and Mississippi rivers.

Canada has a large Indian influence which is somewhat more cultural.  The Canadian aura tends to be more earthy and natural than the American one.

And I must add that all of the above is based only on my observations, and I am no expert on the subject.


----------



## TrentinaNE

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> i don't get your comparison... Scottie Pippen, the basketball player?


I believe Pippen has some Native American ancestry, but I'll have to check one of the books in my husband's sports library this evening to verify.

Elizabeth


----------



## CrazyIvan

I would like to push further to a question about the emotional feelings...would northerner and southerner dislike each other? I mean, the culture is so different that if we put these two kinds of people together. it takes loooooooooooooooooong time for them to get along well, due to some prejudice and stereotyping between each other?

I would ask this question due to my own experiences. In my country, people move around for university so they meet people from different region during their university study years. Constantly I heard my friends complaining about people from different regions. Since I have lived abroad for a while, I was able to play a more outsider's view to see thier conflicts. Nowadays, this curiosity comes into my mind again and I would like to see for others' life experience about this kind of collision.

Thank you for all your sharing up to present. These are all great articles.


----------



## judkinsc

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> I would like to push further to a question about the emotional feelings...would northerner and southerner dislike each other? I mean, the culture is so different that if we put these two kinds of people together. it takes loooooooooooooooooong time for them to get along well, due to some prejudice and stereotyping between each other?



Not as far as I've noticed.  Americans are basically Americans, even if we speak differently.  There's a difference between large towns and small towns, though.  A large town is basically a large town, with people from all over.  Small towns can be much less accepting of outsiders.


----------



## jinti

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> Vlazlo, since you mention about Indians, I would like to push this question further, to you or any one who may have the answer, Whether Southern states have more Idian influence rather than north?
> 
> Or, in fact, the Indian culture only exist with thier territory ( reservation areas) and have little effects on American's culture and life.
> 
> Once a NBA fan, the only famous Indian I know is Scottie Pipen. And it is ashamed that such a rich culture(I mean, Indian culture) seems dying gradually now.
> 
> --
> 
> Please correct me if any of my perception is wrong.


 
I've talked a bit about this with one of my aunts, who is an Oglala Sioux.  She grew up on a reservation in Oklahoma and still has ties with her tribe -- participated in ceremonies with them and had her daughters participate as well, when the time came, etc.  It's her roots and it affects her belief system, which naturally affects that of her family, but neither of us notices much effect of her tribe or any other on the larger society.  Her daughters are now grown up with families of their own, and they have very little involvement with the Sioux community now although they definitely consider themselves Sioux.


----------



## vlazlo

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> Vlazlo, since you mention about Indians, I would like to push this question further, to you or any one who may have the answer, Whether Southern states have more Idian influence rather than north?
> 
> Or, in fact, the Indian culture only exist with thier territory ( reservation areas) and have little effects on American's culture and life.
> 
> Once a NBA fan, the only famous Indian I know is Scottie Pipen. And it is ashamed that such a rich culture(I mean, Indian culture) seems dying gradually now.
> 
> --
> 
> Please correct me if any of my perception is wrong.



thought I posted a reply but guess something went wrong.  here it goes again.  

in reference to native american demographics, here are several links to maps and tables:  

http://www.oswego.org/testprep/ss5/b/natpop6.jpg
http://www.don-iannone.com/edfutures/uploaded_images/aia_us_100-786255.gif
http://www.rootsweb.com/~okgenweb/maps/images/itmap.gif

i don't know about scotty pippen's ancestry but it is possible that he is part native american.  each tribe/nation has it's own blood quantum requirements so he might be a member of a nation/tribe.   here's how it works:  every tribal member (based upon traceable degree of indian blood) is issued a cdib (certificate of degree of indian blood) by the bia (bureau of indian affairs) that lists their degree of indian ancestry and tribes/nations.  in addition, each tribe/nation issues a tribal/national identity card, often with the member's/citizen's photo.  i'm 1/8 chickasaw (on my mother's side) so i have both a cdib and an i.d. from the chickasaw nation. a person can belong to more than one tribe/nation, for example, my son belongs to my mother's nation and is also a member of the cheyenne-arapaho tribe as his mother is a tribal member.  american indian culture is far from dead, in fact it is in revival within indian country (indian country is a term for areas of the u.s. with a numerically significant american indian population, such as oklahoma or new mexico).  here is a link to the chickasaw nation:
http://www.chickasaw.net/



			
				CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> I would like to push further to a question about the emotional feelings...would northerner and southerner dislike each other? I mean, the culture is so different that if we put these two kinds of people together. it takes loooooooooooooooooong time for them to get along well, due to some prejudice and stereotyping between each other?
> 
> I would ask this question due to my own experiences. In my country, people move around for university so they meet people from different region during their university study years. Constantly I heard my friends complaining about people from different regions. Since I have lived abroad for a while, I was able to play a more outsider's view to see thier conflicts. Nowadays, this curiosity comes into my mind again and I would like to see for others' life experience about this kind of collision.
> 
> crazyivan,  some people from the north don't like people from the south and vice-versa.  i spent a couple of years in new york city and i met people with varying attitudes toward people from the south ranging from total ignorance to insight.  alot of people, both in the north and the south are misinformed about the opposite region and assume much.  also, there are people that have their own issues and emotional baggage and make sweeping generalizations without one iota of investigation.  once again, it depends on the individual.  hope this info has been helpful.


----------



## tvdxer

In my not very educated opinion, the South consists of:

-South Carolina - deep south
-Georgia - deep south, except for Atlanta, which is still Southern however
-Alabama - deep south
-Mississippi - deep south
-Tennessee  - deep south
-Arkansas - deep south
-Louisiana - but Cajun culture has a stronghold in some parts, with N.O. possibly _not_ being truly "Southern"
- Eastern Texas - cities like Port Arthur, Houston, Galveston...far SE TX is more of an extension of Latin America, while the rest of the state is marginally Southern but becoming more Southwestern the farther west you go
- Oklahoma - The eastern part is Southern, the western part is more Midwestern / Southwestern
- The Southern parts of Illinois and Missouri are arguably a legitimate part of the South.  Southern Indiana may be as well.
- Kentucky is more or less Southern, with some areas probably more Midwestern in accent and culture
- Southeastern Kansas is a possible inclusion
- A good part of Delaware and possibly parts of Maryland have a strong southern character and accent


----------



## *Cowgirl*

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> I would like to push further to a question about the emotional feelings...would northerner and southerner dislike each other? I mean, the culture is so different that if we put these two kinds of people together. it takes loooooooooooooooooong time for them to get along well, due to some prejudice and stereotyping between each other?


 
No, I don't think so, maybe back shortly after the Civil War. Where I live, if a yank or city slicker  (not necessarily northern) shows up and starts to imply that the locals are uneducated rednecks, (Note: being called a redneck by "one of your own" that meaning that the person who called you that is too, or even calling yourself one isn't bad, but when it comes from one who "ain't from around these here parts" isn't good. It's almost always taken as deragatory) that city slicker has it comin' to 'em.   But, otherwise we are quite civil to outsiders coming in. 

Most large cities even in the deep south lose their southerness ex. Atlanta. Flordia isn't a "southern" state. Texas and Oklahoma are southwestern. Louisiana has a culture all its own.


----------

